# Waltz in F# minor



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been composing some waltzes lately, here's a short one in F# minor. It's a bit melancholy. It finds itself in G minor in the middle but pivots effortlessly back to F# minor. What do you think? Thanks for listening. Happy new year!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like this one better than your previous one. Just a matter of preference, I like melancholy music over Chopin’s more traditional light-hearted side.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I like this one better than your previous one. Just a matter of preference, I like melancholy music over Chopin's more traditional light-hearted side.


Thanks Phil, I think I'd say I prefer it also. I'm thinking I'll write a set of 12, all in different keys each expressing different but complimentary emotions.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It was very nice and well put together. I wanted to comment that I enjoyed the harmony starting at 36 to around 41 seconds. I am not sure what that chord is, but I have used it in one of my pieces as well, and I tend to think 1st and 2nd generation slavic nationalists or Liszt using it(your piece is very like Chopin and I believe he also used that harmony himself, it's just how I associate it). Also I thought the general connective phrasing was very fluid.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I like it very much but I’d like it a bit slower and more ‘lilting’. A set would be lovely.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> It was very nice and well put together. I wanted to comment that I enjoyed the harmony starting at 36 to around 41 seconds. I am not sure what that chord is, but I have used it in one of my pieces as well, and I tend to think 1st and 2nd generation slavic nationalists or Liszt using it(your piece is very like Chopin and I believe he also used that harmony himself, it's just how I associate it). Also I thought the general connective phrasing was very fluid.


I'm glad you enjoy it! The waltz is in f# minor and by 36 seconds the piece finds it's way to G major (the neapolitan) to then abruptly changes to g minor (neapolitan minor?). There's an oscillation between g and it's dominant (D major) which then moves a step down and then where back in f# minor.

I think the specific chord you had in mind was the neapolitan G which you'll find in music from the romantic era all the time. But the neapolitan minor isn't common.



LezLee said:


> I like it very much but I'd like it a bit slower and more 'lilting'. A set would be lovely.


I'm happy you enjoyed the piece and I'm not opposed to it being played a bit slower. Are you a pianist? I'd gadly send you (or anyone) the sheet music. Just send me a message!  I'll be posting more waltzes as I write them, thanks for your feedback!


----------

